# Firefox zeigt keine Seiten an



## onlinemax (3. März 2005)

Habe eben FF installiert. Anwahl und Start fuktionieren. Beim Aufruf einer Adresse erscheint unten links: Nachschlagen von.... - Verbinden - Fertig. Der Bildschirm bleibt aber leer, denn die Seite wird nicht aufgerufen.

Arbeite bisher mit IE6 unter XP-Home und Freenet (Call by Call)

Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2005)

Ich weiß nicht ob dies aus welchem Grund auch immer ein Freenet Problem ist, weil seit Umstieg auf XP ( und ich nutze auch Freenet ) lief bei mir plötzlich der Firefox nimmer...


----------

